# Illegals and Our West Texas Hunting Property



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

Thousands of illegal immigrants are being held at the US border. I assume that eventually most or all will be released into the USA. Many Texans live or own/lease recreational property near the border between Texas and Mexico. As many 2Coolers know, I own a small ranch in Rocksprings, about 80 miles from the border cities of Del Rio/Villa Acuna. I haven't had any problems with "break-ins" in over 5 years. Prior to that about every second or third trip to the ranch someone had entered the hunting cabin looking for food and water and leaving some of their personal items behind. Is anyone else besides me concerned that these "break-ins" will soon be regular occurrences again? I'm not concerned about the food and water taken but I am concerned about property damage including broken windows and doors, personal property like shoes and clothing taken and the mess made while looking through everything. Am I alone in these fears/concerns and what can we reasonably do to prevent or minimize it? TIA.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

steverino said:


> Thousands of illegal immigrants are being held at the US border. I assume that eventually most or all will be released into the USA. Many Texans live or own/lease recreational property near the border between Texas and Mexico. As many 2Coolers know, I own a small ranch in Rocksprings, about 80 miles from the border cities of Del Rio/Villa Acuna. I haven't had any problems with "break-ins" in over 5 years. Prior to that about every second or third trip to the ranch someone had entered the hunting cabin looking for food and water and leaving some of their personal items behind. Is anyone else besides me concerned that these "break-ins" will soon be regular occurrences again? I'm not concerned about the food and water taken but I am concerned about property damage including broken windows and doors, personal property like shoes and clothing taken and the mess made while looking through everything. Am I alone in these fears/concerns and what can we reasonably do to prevent or minimize it? TIA.


You should have voted for trump
Nothing can be done Biden open the floodgates 
Long time ago I put the lock down on camps unless they have a cutting torch or grinder ranch houses are locked up with bars


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*OK!*



pilar said:


> You should have voted for trump
> Nothing can be done Biden open the floodgates
> Long time ago I put the lock down on camps unless they have a cutting torch or grinder ranch houses are locked up with bars


I did vote for Trump! 
I have a new single wide trailer there now. The previous owner put bars on the doors and windows of the old small cabin there. The twisted bars on the door and a window with broken glass panes were removed and placed under the cabin. If they can't get in or easily get in they'll find something (2X4, T-post, shovel, etc.) to use to break in or do spiteful damage. When I only had a small cabin there I would leave the door unlocked (door also had a spring attached to close it) and then just tied it closed with a rope. Then if they wanted in they wouldn't have to break the door or a window to enter and then leave the cabin open to let critters in when they leave. At that time I left no shoes and clothes there and the hunting items left there such as binoculars, bullets, etc. were kept in a locked steel box. The new trailer is full of furniture, clothes, shoes, canned food, drinks, bullets, binoculars, stand heaters, etc. They can also have A/C, water and lights by snapping the small clasps off of the breaker boxes. Thanks Biden!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We have had a camp house South of Sanderson in Brewster Co. since 1983. It is out in the middle of nowhere. Over the years only once did we find evidence of an illegal being on the property, two fresh dead Javelinas that had been carried/drug.

About 7-8 years ago they got into our cabin and used every dish/pot/pan to cook on outside on a wood fire. Basically ruined everything. There is really nothing in there to steal but we also leave our door closed tightly but unlocked so they don't have to break in as they will get in if they want and broken windows aren't wanted or easy to fix out there.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

We hunt a ranch that's been in the family since the 1860's which is south of Freer and north of Hebbronville, about 30 miles from Laredo as the crow flies. The cmu cabin was originally built in 1962 and added onto in the 90's. It had steel rebar burglar bars on the windows but never failed they would find something to pry them off on the kitchen window...I guess it's lower. What sucked is once breached, the owls would get in and chat on everything...nice thing to show up to! Always had a Jeep and several expensive ATV's down there but it's in the middle of several ranches so they were never touched. It was getting ridiculous about 10-12 years ago so we installed aluminum roll down and lock up storm shutters. Haven't had any issues since, though there was a place on the kitchen window where they tried unsuccessfully to get under it and pry it off. I think we were taken off "The Map" after the storm shutters went up, but a little concerned about the masses now as we roll up on them from time to time down the scenderos...


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Long time ago we started leaving the campers unlocked and taking the important stuff. In 5 years hunting out of Laredo I never had ammo, heaters, blankets, etc. stolen but had plenty of can goods disappear. We'd just plan on taking what food we needed each trip and not counting on anything we had left at camp. 

Not the best solution but for us it was the path we could somewhat control.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I think all the illegals are going to be given paid for holidays with all expenses covered in Hotels.......lol


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

I had a little piece of hunting land off RR 334 between Uvalde & Brackettville just off the west prong of the Nueces River. We had 2 travel trailers there and I worried about someone breaking in. I put a truck tool box out with canned food and bottled water along with a sign telling them it was there. I never had a problem with break-ins.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone happen to catch the video of keith warren that shows hundreds flooding out of an 18wheeler broad daylight in pearsall? This is the new norm, no backbone to do anything about it so just hand every one you see a hundred dollar bill and tell them thank you for not paying taxes


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*DoubleThreat* said:


> Anyone happen to catch the video of keith warren that shows hundreds flooding out of an 18wheeler broad daylight in pearsall? This is the new norm, no backbone to do anything about it so just hand every one you see a hundred dollar bill and tell them thank you for not paying taxes


70 of them. Thatâ€™s just 1 truck being noticed. Itâ€™s a plague worse than cv19


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

mrsh978 said:


> 70 of them. Thatâ€™s just 1 truck being noticed. Itâ€™s a plague worse than cv19


Yep just one truck , the other day the police were on 35 north trying to find multiple trucks with illegals dialing 911 begging for help because they were locked in trailers with no water or places to use bath , the different local LEO departments have multiple other types of issues to deal with, border patrol is busy babysitting instead of preventing, our executive in Cheif has failed us completely :headknock


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BDGreen said:


> I had a little piece of hunting land off RR 334 between Uvalde & Brackettville just off the west prong of the Nueces River. We had 2 travel trailers there and I worried about someone breaking in. *I put a truck tool box out with canned food and bottled water along with a sign telling them it was there. I never had a problem with break-ins.*


^^^ Makes good sense.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

I just got on a lease that is north of Bracketteville and SW of Rocksprings. It’s about 30-35 miles as the crow flies from Del Rio. The house on the lease has steel cages around the doors and windows so they don’t sit right up against them like regular burglar bars. It’s seems to be effective. One of the guys that has been on the lease for the past 10 years said they haven’t had any problems. But if you give them some “warning signals” that seems to deter them from your place. It worked for us when we were hunting down outside Encinal all through the 90’s.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

When I hunted just north of the lake near Del Rio, if I locked my camp trailer, then they would tear up something breaking in, but if I just left the door unlocked they would still go in, but they wouldn't make a mess and wouldn't tear **** up. Nature of the beast.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Some people in Utopia used to put out food, water and some clothing to cut down the break-ins. Don't have any idea how it worked out.
My place is fairly close to their "highway". They follow the high line to Bandera and beyond. They used to break into my BIL's place pretty regular, but it slowed down a few years ago.
A few years ago I had 2 ICE agents in tach gear at my gate. They were tracking 2 guys, but lost the trail about 1/4 mile down the road. They wouldn't tell me what was going on, but from the way they were decked out it was't your usual illegal they were tracking.
I let them in a neighbors place, they told me to stay back. With weapons drawn, they checked the tractor barn and two small out buildings.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shaky said:


> I think all the illegals are going to be given paid for holidays with all expenses covered in Hotels.......lol


Every time I go past a highway overpass with homeless Americans underneath, I think about all of the money we pour into the care of illegal aliens. It's a @#$% crime.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

We finally tore down our two story ranch house in Brooks County. We couldnâ€™t keep them out of it and they finally made it unusable for us.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

When I hunted in South Texas we'd leave bottled water and canned food for them so they wouldn't break into our trailers.


It worked and they started leaving things for us like arrow heads, rattle snake rattlers, etc.


They even built a shrine next to our trailer lol.


TH


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Lat22 said:


> We finally tore down our two story ranch house in Brooks County. We couldnâ€™t keep them out of it and they finally made it unusable for us.


Our friends in Houston own a large ranch in Starr and Jim Hogg 
Counties and they to have abandoned and bulldozed the main house, because people kept breaking in and trashing the house 
They quit running cattle and now lease it out to a family that has some major pull and fire power to keep a handle on things 
Sad deal because itâ€™s been a family home and working ranch since the 1700â€™s 
And a major battle between the Mexican marines and the cartel army has been raging for weeks around Roma Texas, major as in heavy machine guns and rpg , 40mm cannon fire google search Roma Texas gun battle


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Take you keys out of anything that rolls.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

The last couple of times I visited my buddies ranch....Border Patrol were regular visitors.

The **** these guys have to travel through, and the danger they put themselves in....it is crazy to watch.

The illegals have shown up several times when my buddy and their family are there.....they want 3 things: food, water and to charge a cell phone

If it were me, I think I would just leave everything unlocked. As others have said...if they can't get in, they may damage things just for spite.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW though, Steve has a new Trailer.
Not good. I like the food and water idea. Maybe a shed to get under.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

4-5 weeks ago BP showed up at our gate south of Hebbronville to get set up on a group of 45 illegals they were tracking.. several trucks initially then two helecopters. after 4-5 hours they captured 38 of the 45 perps.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

KevinA said:


> 4-5 weeks ago BP showed up at our gate south of Hebbronville to get set up on a group of 45 illegals they were tracking.. several trucks initially then two helecopters. after 4-5 hours they captured 38 of the 45 perps.


And released them into America.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

un-American political corruption. Its a shame.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

KevinA said:


> 4-5 weeks ago BP showed up at our gate south of Hebbronville to get set up on a group of 45 illegals they were tracking.. several trucks initially then two helecopters. after 4-5 hours they captured 38 of the 45 perps.


Did they just show up, or did they come in? We hunt just north of Hebbronville and most all the ranch gates have utility locks that Border Patrol uses to gain access should they need to. Luckily they mostly enter during the middle of the day when we aren't hunting. They will just show up driving by the house and I usually walk out and talk to them...


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

98aggie77566 said:


> The last couple of times I visited my buddies ranch....Border Patrol were regular visitors.
> 
> The **** these guys have to travel through, and the danger they put themselves in....it is crazy to watch.
> 
> ...


Itâ€™s same thing we got when they come up to the house 
Water, charge cell phone, and some shade to rest in 
I leave bottled water by the electric outlet & waterspouts and have a picnic table 
To try and keep them from coming to the house


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> Did they just show up, or did they come in? We hunt just north of Hebbronville and most all the ranch gates have utility locks that Border Patrol uses to gain access should they need to. Luckily they mostly enter during the middle of the day when we aren't hunting. They will just show up driving by the house and I usually walk out and talk to them...


BP have just shown up and gone in with the combo lock a few times but the BP liaison called to let us know what was happening.

we have an agreement with BP that they call when they are on the property and they do call when its BP from Zapata region, Hebbronville BP has come on property and not called..

we capture them on cell cams every now & then driving around and give liaison grief if they didn't call to notify they were on property.

We have a ranch hand and a couple pit bulls that live on property full time so never had any break-in problems..


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Take all keys out of hunting vehicles if you want them


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Johnny9 said:


> Take all keys out of hunting vehicles if you want them


 And leave all travel trailers unlocked with valuables removed!


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

My buddy down south puts cans of beans, water and such out form them so they don't break in..


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

BigMommaTrout said:


> My buddy down south puts cans of beans, water and such out form them so they don't break in..


WWJD?

I'm pretty sure that's what Jesus would have done.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

**** shame. we are in zapata and i guess ill have to start leaving food for the new Americans


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*WWJD*



impulse said:


> WWJD?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what Jesus would have done.


I'm a Christian too but I don't think He would find breaking in and destroying personal property for no reason a Christian thing to do! I do plan to set out water and some food but I don't find what they are doing acceptable. My father and both sets of my grandparents immigrated to America but they did it the right/legal/required way. Those individuals immigrating illegally may affect those trying to immigrate legally.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You can thank Smoe for this!


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

steverino said:


> I'm a Christian too but I don't think He would find breaking in and destroying personal property for no reason a Christian thing to do! I do plan to set out water and some food but I don't find what they are doing acceptable. My father and both sets of my grandparents immigrated to America but they did it the right/legal/required way. Those individuals immigrating illegally may affect those trying to immigrate legally.


Ironically some of the illegals are probably named Jesus.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

steverino said:


> I'm a Christian too but I don't think He would find breaking in and destroying personal property for no reason a Christian thing to do! I do plan to set out water and some food but I don't find what they are doing acceptable. My father and both sets of my grandparents immigrated to America but they did it the right/legal/required way. Those individuals immigrating illegally may affect those trying to immigrate legally.


Nah, I think Jesus would be 100% for feeding hungry people. Starving people versus the rich guys recreational cabin? I donâ€™t think he would be outraged. But Iâ€™m not an expert on Jesus. Iâ€™m sure there are some biblical experts on here that might have a more educated opinion. Iâ€™d probably take everything I wanted to keep and leave the door unlocked. Or get a lease away from the border.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Iâ€™m pretty sure that the Vatican would be Biblical and Jesus experts and they have walls around it and control access to it.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

boom! said:


> Iâ€™️m pretty sure that the Vatican would be Biblical and Jesus experts and they have walls around it and control access to it.


Exactly!


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

boom! said:


> Iâ€™m pretty sure that the Vatican would be Biblical and Jesus experts and they have walls around it and control access to it.


If Vatican City were on the border illegals would get in just like they do here.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Rockfish2 said:


> If Vatican City were on the border illegals would get in just like they do here.


Bs. Just like if DC was on the border. It could and would be secured.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Mexico is catholic. They allow Mexicans in their churches. The Vatican is more like the White House, you can tour parts, but the rest is closed off for security reasons. If you ever get the chance go see it, do it. Itâ€™s spectacular. The question was would Jesus be pizzed if illegals broke in a cabin for food. I donâ€™t think so, but again, Iâ€™m not an expert in that area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Well when a criminal breaks into my home for any reason I will be happy to arrange the meeting.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Rockfish2 said:


> If Vatican City were on the border illegals would get in just like they do here.


Not a chance, ever seen how tall the wall is around the Vatican?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Intent*



poppadawg said:


> Mexico is catholic. They allow Mexicans in their churches. The Vatican is more like the White House, you can tour parts, but the rest is closed off for security reasons. If you ever get the chance go see it, do it. Itâ€™s spectacular. The question was would Jesus be pizzed if illegals broke in a cabin for food. I donâ€™t think so, but again, Iâ€™m not an expert in that area
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My intent with this post was to see what others were or were not doing to secure their hunting property. It was not a religious/WWJD or what is humane question. If I am traveling and get hungry or thirsty and I may or may not have money to purchase some food or water, my needs don't give me the right to break into someone's house to steal it. Remember, Thou shall not steal. Thanks for all the comments. I think my original post has already served its purpose.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

steverino said:


> If I am traveling and get hungry or thirsty and I may or may not have money to purchase some food or water, my needs don't give me the right to break into someone's house to steal it. Remember, Thou shall not steal.


Excellent point! The fact is illegals are doing illegal things, and now we have to pay the price of their wrong doing.

My stuff will be secured within normal means, but I'm not leaving supplies out for them. And I sure as h$ll won't be hospital to them trespassing illegally. I've learned that if you let them know you won't be hospital towards them that they find an alternative route. Probably to the guys that are leaving supplies for them!


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

As a young man in another life I was a BP Agent in Bracketville. This was around the year 2000 so things have changed somewhat. but other things remain the same.

The routes these groups take are usually decades old and there is always a smuggler to guide the group. If your property lies near a railroad track, has power lines near it, or borders a recognizable roadway you most probably have seen alien traffic on the property and seen some 'lay up' spots where groups will wait/rest and the enormous amount of trash they leave behind.

Do not leave access to vehicles of any kind. I've seen them steal ranch vehicles of all kinds and even tractors and then plow through fences and locked gates. 

They usually want as little exposure as possible so raiding a camp house is usually a desperate act but not uncommon at all. That usually happens the further away from the border as their supplies dry up. You could leave food/water for them if you wish. Signs sometimes work but half of them can't read but you may get lucky. You could get a 'Border Patrol' logo and put it on your doors. I bet that would help deter some. But lock everything up like Fort Knox!!

If you are having problems with break in's or witness increased traffic, contact the BP sector HQ liaison and request increased patrol and possibly a sensor or two installed. If you have cell service get a cellular game camera and have the local BP station to contact on your phone to call when you witness alien traffic.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

We had a place for 25 years about 8 miles North of Laredo. Locking up stuff will do no good... we put a cross above every door and a statue of the Virgin Mary next to each one and they for the most part were respectful and only took what they needed. Before we did that almost every week they would trash the camp.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

JED said:


> You could get a 'Border Patrol' logo and put it on your doors. I bet that would help deter some. But lock everything up like Fort Knox!!
> .


On second thought, don't do that... that may have been ok back then but nowadays you may find yourself in court. Maybe just a 'similar' logo and colors


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> Nah, I think Jesus would be 100% for feeding hungry people. Starving people versus the rich guys recreational cabin? I donâ€™t think he would be outraged. But Iâ€™m not an expert on Jesus. Iâ€™m sure there are some biblical experts on here that might have a more educated opinion. Iâ€™d probably take everything I wanted to keep and leave the door unlocked. Or get a lease away from the border.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^Amen^^^^


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Message deleted....


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Nah, I think Jesus would be 100% for feeding hungry people. Starving people versus the rich guys recreational cabin? I donâ€™t think he would be outraged. But Iâ€™m not an expert on Jesus. Iâ€™m sure there are some biblical experts on here that might have a more educated opinion. Iâ€™d probably take everything I wanted to keep and leave the door unlocked. Or get a lease away from the border.


I know it's wrong to break in and steal food, but I've never been hungry or thirsty enough to even think about it. But every year, we read about _children of Jesus_ (and we're all God's kids) dying of thirst. If I had loved ones with me dying of thirst, you can bet I'd break in. And the more secure the house, the more damage I'd have to do to save us.

And on a practical level, which is more expensive, leaving out a few cans of beans (with a pop top) and some drinking water, or fixing a broken door?

Most of what I'm reading here indicates the majority of any damage has been breaking in, which would be pretty much unnecessary if there was some food and water left outside.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

for those of you who leave food and water out for the transients, please be sure to print notices on the food and water stating in both languages "The food and water furnished for your use are compliments of the Republican Party"


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*booby trap*

the ranchers need to start booby trapping the ranches, word will get back soon. :texasflag


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

c hook said:


> the ranchers need to start booby trapping the ranches, word will get back soon. :texasflag


That was my thought! :cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

wow...went to a religious post... lol


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

c hook said:


> the ranchers need to start booby trapping the ranches, word will get back soon. :texasflag


 I don't like a thief any more than the next person, and I'm certainly not for open borders. But we are talking about lives here. We have no idea the conditions some leave their home for, but I know it would take extreme circumstances for me to leave my home and family.

I think maiming or killing someone is not a little, but way overboard. I guess human life and the possible taking of that life means more to me than it does to some. We're talking about food and water in these instances, not someone trying to harm us or our family.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

All these mega churches sitting back and letting the tax payers foot the bills for the hungry and claim that the tax payers arenâ€™t doing enough. I wonder how many hungry illegal hungry children could fit in the Summit?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*What?*



boom! said:


> All these mega churches sitting back and letting the tax payers foot the bills for the hungry and claim that the tax payers arenâ€™t doing enough. I wonder how many hungry illegal hungry children could fit in the Summit?


I guess you hit the nail on the head! All of our pseudo-Christians have fallen silent now! I tried to end this when it went off-course!

P.S.- kind of like Pelosi needing to invite all the illegals over to her compound/house to live, eat and have ice cream for dessert!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

c hook said:


> the ranchers need to start booby trapping the ranches, word will get back soon.


Yeah, 'cause then they won't just steal food and stuff. They'll sue you and get the entire ranch- legally.

You'll be in jail anyway, so you wouldn't miss the ranch for a few years.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



impulse said:


> Yeah, 'cause then they won't just steal food and stuff. They'll sue you and get the entire ranch- legally.
> 
> You'll be in jail anyway, so you wouldn't miss the ranch for a few years.


not if you dump them off the ranch, use gloves so no finger prints. desperate times call for desperate measures.

and as far as family safety, these little 10 to 18 year old girls don't stand a chance in the hands of rapist. how many times do you think a 10 year old girl gets raped on her voyage???? ending the illegal entering the US, is ending a lot of the rapes these little helpless girls endure. the thought is stomach turning. :texasflag


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

We are 5 miles north of the checkpoint. We get a lot of traffic. They regularly cut fences to get to the highway. If a cow gets out and gets hit and somebodyâ€™s family gets killed, guess whoâ€™s going to get sued?


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

So we should charter some busses and load them along the border and empty them in Biden and Harris's home state. Just pull up in front of there house, or there friends house and let them out. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Youâ€™ll need many busses. February report by bp just stated over 100,000. News last night said weâ€™re at 6,000 a day. My opinion is thereâ€™s just as many uncounted as counted so go figure. I live and work less than 60 miles from the border. We received an interoffice memo from the ranch today regarding the violence that is associated with the traffic we are getting. Not good at all whatâ€™s taking place. Going to be interesting.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Future Biden voters!


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

Not trying to hijack thread,
I have retired in the Mountain Home area about 45 minutes from rocksprings.if you are willing to cover my gas and time i'll be glad to check on your property, fill feeders, and other other requests. I already check on two properties about 25 miles east of rock springs that I check on a couple times a month. I can can check on any property within 15 to 20 miles of rocksprings. if interested PM me


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I saw this on another site. I wonder what Jesus would say to do here....

K Wade, owns a ranch just 50 miles from the U.S.-Mexico border.
The border rancher responded to a Facebook comment when someone asked, "Where's the fire" in regards to the urgency of building a wall at the U.S.-Mexico border
"The "fire" is finding dead bodies on your ranch, the "fire" is finding domestic pig ears in your drinkers when there isn't a domestic pig for 25 miles, the "fire" is waking up to unknown people talking in your attic, the "fire" is dogs barking all night when your closest neighbor is 7-25 miles depending on the direction to just realize there are people outside your barn, the "fire" is having to come home after dark and have to carry a rifle to go feed your livestock after border patrol tells you that they only caught 9 of the 15 they are looking for. The "fire" is making a choice..do I take my child with me to a dark barn to feed and hold the flashlight or lock him in the house, so you lock him in the house and call a friend to let them know he's home alone and if they don't hear back from me to come check on us. The "fire" is you don't feel comfortable letting your child play outside without being in eye shot of them. The "fire" is having large drug busts on your ranch. The "fire" is feeling sick to your stomach every time the helicopter swirls your house because you know they are chasing people because you can hear them on the speaker talking to them. The "fire" is seeing the BP camera set-up 1/2 mile from your house. The "fire" is coming home after dark...your children are driving in front of you as one is of age to drive, and there are officers on your road watching illegals 1/4-1/2 mile from your house and you have to call your children and tell them to keep driving, don't stop at the house. The "fire" is coming home to your backdoor wide open. 
The "fire" is real for me, my family, and my community."


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

boom! said:


> I saw this on another site. I wonder what Jesus would say to do here....
> 
> K Wade, owns a ranch just 50 miles from the U.S.-Mexico border.
> The border rancher responded to a Facebook comment when someone asked, "Where's the fire" in regards to the urgency of building a wall at the U.S.-Mexico border
> ...


Yeah it’s crazy when the BP is pounding on your door @ 1-2 am because they found out a coyote left some pregnant lady out in BFE and they have land marks where she is but don’t know them and they can’t find her on thermal cameras in a chopper and need advice on said land mark


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

And the newest crisis. The oilfield workers have a hard finding places to stay and are having to commute hours to work in West Texas. The companies have set up work camps where the workers can stay and be reasonable close to worksites. These large camps give the workers a roof over their heads and in most cases, if not for these camps, they can't find housing.

In Pecos, the workers have been given 2 days to evacuate these camps and the Government is taking over the camps and moving illegals in, paying up to 15 times the going rates. Workers now cannot find a place to stay.


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

Picudo Azul said:


> Youâ€ll need many busses. February report by bp just stated over 100,000. News last night said weâ€re at 6,000 a day. My opinion is thereâ€s just as many uncounted as counted so go figure. I live and work less than 60 miles from the border. We received an interoffice memo from the ranch today regarding the violence that is associated with the traffic we are getting. Not good at all whatâ€s taking place. Going to be interesting.


Exactly. Drop 1000 bus loads in Biden hometown and see what Jesus would do.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

S-3 ranch said:


> Yeah it’s crazy when the BP is pounding on your door @ 1-2 am because they found out a coyote left some pregnant lady out in BFE and they have land marks where she is but don’t know them and they can’t find her on thermal cameras in a chopper and need advice on said land mark


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Where we hunt, I find preemie diapers when off the scendaros sometimes...really irritating...


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

guess Biden dont believe in deportation ?


----------



## nonstop (May 22, 2016)

Try to sell a place down south. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If the ranch you hunt is in Mexico, you don't see any of that chit... crazy.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

THA said:


> And the newest crisis. The oilfield workers have a hard finding places to stay and are having to commute hours to work in West Texas. The companies have set up work camps where the workers can stay and be reasonable close to worksites. These large camps give the workers a roof over their heads and in most cases, if not for these camps, they can't find housing.
> 
> In Pecos, the workers have been given 2 days to evacuate these camps and the Government is taking over the camps and moving illegals in, paying up to 15 times the going rates. Workers now cannot find a place to stay.


Man that sucks for the workers and shame on the building owners. Money is money but how much is enough !


----------

